# Thinking of spending time in greece



## parisbound (Jan 31, 2013)

I would like to spend about six months on an island in Greece. I've looked at various sights re: rooms to rent or small houses for rent but can only find sites that cater to holiday travel. Anyone have a suggestions?


----------

